# Logitech ClearChat Headset, Mic not working in Steam



## Mark273978 (Dec 24, 2008)

I bought this headset the other day and it works just fine as far as hearing audio. I have tested it in my computer and Ipod. The problem is the microphone I can't get it to work in-game/in steam. The mic works perfect on Audacity. I have tried all of Window Xp's tweaks and wizards nothing seems to work when I want to use it on Steam.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Okay, what you need to do is set your headset as your default input.

START > RUN > mmsys.cpl > OK

In this applet, click the "Audio" tab and select your headset in the "Sound Recording Default Device" section and click OK.

Please let me know if this fixes it for you.


----------



## Mark273978 (Dec 24, 2008)

af3 said:


> Okay, what you need to do is set your headset as your default input.
> 
> START > RUN > mmsys.cpl > OK
> 
> ...


thank you but umm my headset is not under the list of devices...


----------



## an7hrax (Jan 15, 2009)

lol that means the device isnt installed properly,
reinstall drivers or check you have the right drivers for your sound card of where you are plugging in your headphones


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Exact same headset I have.
I didn't have to install drivers at all and it works fine. Actually I don't think it comes with drivers.

Does it pick up at all in Steam?
If you go File > Settings > Select the Voice tab and go 'Test Microphone', does it work at all? Make sure all the settings are right in that section.


----------



## Mark273978 (Dec 24, 2008)

Tiber Septim said:


> Exact same headset I have.
> I didn't have to install drivers at all and it works fine. Actually I don't think it comes with drivers.
> 
> Does it pick up at all in Steam?
> If you go File > Settings > Select the Voice tab and go 'Test Microphone', does it work at all? Make sure all the settings are right in that section.


ya since it is not usb there are no drivers, yes I have the current Realtek audio drivers. When I do Test Microphone it will pick up the first thing i say and then it will have this echo effect and will be very distorted.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

The echo effect is digital feedback. This means it works.

Be sure you have your MIC TRANSMIT key bound in-game.

In the console you can for example use the command:

```
bind x +voice_record
```
If you don't have your console enabled, you can also go into your keyboard settings in Source and bind a key that way.

Good luck!


----------



## Mark273978 (Dec 24, 2008)

af3 said:


> The echo effect is digital feedback. This means it works.
> 
> Be sure you have your MIC TRANSMIT key bound in-game.
> 
> ...


thank you I have it enabled as K which is default and no one hears me.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Are they your team mates?

Can you please post a pic of your recording control?









(EXAMPLE)

Source may be selecting the wrong input when you enter a game server.


----------



## Mark273978 (Dec 24, 2008)

af3 said:


> Are they your team mates?
> 
> Can you please post a pic of your recording control?
> 
> ...


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

That was not Recording Control. It can be found by:
Clicking options, properties, recording, ok.

I think you may have a rear input and front input and the game is selecting the wrong input.


----------



## Mark273978 (Dec 24, 2008)

af3 said:


> That was not Recording Control. It can be found by:
> Clicking options, properties, recording, ok.
> 
> I think you may have a rear input and front input and the game is selecting the wrong input.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Mute "Stereo Mix"

That would cause feedback if left in it's current state.

This wouldn't explain why its not working. Did you try both front and back input jacks?


----------



## Mark273978 (Dec 24, 2008)

af3 said:


> Mute "Stereo Mix"
> 
> That would cause feedback if left in it's current state.
> 
> This wouldn't explain why its not working. Did you try both front and back input jacks?


ok I muted stereo mix and it did not seem to do anything, and I have tried both input jacks.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd suggest having a read and following some of the steps listed here.

It took me a little while to get my mic sorted out.


----------

